# Petsmarts price match



## dodgybob (Apr 18, 2006)

First of all sorry for the long post

I have used this policy lotsa times.








Even when the managers pull the old it has to be a petsmart.com print out. B.S

I have had arguments with the same manager lotsa times over matching competitors prices(big als)usually.

He is like- there is no way I can do it i'll get into trouble blah blah blah then got very rude/scared lookin when i told him i cold have petsmarts corporate email him the policy if he needed me to, he quickly matched my printout, and told just this time he'll do it. HAHA
A seacrap skimmer marked at 100.00 for 55.00 and a buch of other stuff i saved over 100.00
which is totaly worth arguing with his dumb ass.









A few days later i get a coupon in the mail for being in the petsmart perks club card thing for 5 buck off my next purchase.








Right there in fine print on the bottom of the coupon was the policy(WE'LL MATCH ANY COMPETITORS EVERYDAY OR ADVERTISED PRICE ON AN IN-STOCK,IDENTICAL PRODUCT(EXCLUDING PETS AND SERVICES)SEE ASSOCIATES FOR DETAILS.) the details are their escape they try to say no online matches
but isnt petsmart.com on line what a joke

ANY means Any right?

so i go in when hes workin just to push his buttons with my friend who also needs a bunch of crap.
we price matched over 400 bucks in fish equipment my friend got a 75 gal tank matched a fluval cannister filter and lotsa random crap (prime,seachem,bio rings, gravel,lighting, just everything)

I dont know exactly how much he saved right this second but it was definately like 2-300 bucks
you shhoulda seen this guys face when he told us the total and we were like oh yeah we need EVERYTHING price matched.
He told us no (i though he was gonna kick us out with the old right to refuse service trick)
that he can only match petsmart.com so i whip out my coupon and show him his own store policy that he obviously dosent know, 
he calls his manager over who tells him no sh*t dumbass literally I could have freakin died laughing

anyway after all was over i was apolagised(spelling) to and told its no problem and to come back whenever i need any pricematched By the stores big wig.

SO GO FOR IT AND MATCH EVERYTHING U CAN JOIN THE PETPERKS CARD WAIT FOR COUPON THEN LAUGH AT STUPID MANAGERS ALL THE WAY TO YOUR CHEAPER STUFF.:rasp:









Sorry for the long post but ineeded to vent a little


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

lol, good job man, if it says price match dont let them tell you otherwise, ive had a couple places try to pull that, i dont stand for it


----------



## dodgybob (Apr 18, 2006)

OOPS this is prolly in the wrong spot







wtf this emoticon is too funnny


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

jw...can i find the pricematch policy on petsmart.com?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats cool ill try that next time i go to petsmart LOL see wat happens


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

So I can just print out prices of stuff like filters etc. from petsmart.com, and take the printouts to my petsmart, and get it for that cheap?? I can get a Emperor biowheel filter 400 for $42.99 on petsmart.com compared to like $89.00 in the store!!!! Are you guys sure it will work??? Should I call them and ask, or just go in and try it??


----------



## boomer (Nov 5, 2006)

yeah it will work i did it for my peng 350 its like 1/2 off.


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Whats the policy, they match the price AND beat it? Or just match it, because if they just match it, why not just buy it from the place you saw it for at that price?


----------



## miamibusta69 (Feb 17, 2007)

mayb cuz of shipping? and who wouldent want it in hand?

iim doing this tomrrow for a python !


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

So can it be any store online or just petsmart?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

RohmOwner17928 said:


> Whats the policy, they match the price AND beat it? Or just match it, because if they just match it, why not just buy it from the place you saw it for at that price?


Because the place is probably online. then you have to pay for shipping on top of the items cost and then you have to wait for it. 
Where with the price match you can go into the store and go home with what you need.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

See. That's where I like Best Buy (as an employee). Because we don't officially price match anywhere. There's details about it. And online stores often charge shipping - which we will factor into the over all price that one would pay for said product. So if you're saving $30, let's say, and the shipping is $20, we'd only give you the $10 different plus 10% of that which is another dollar.

Now. As an employee that has to deal with this price match nonsense on a regular basis... When you're doing it, regardless of where it is, please don't act like a jerk about it. Don't walk in like you have some sense of entitlement and be a total jackass about things. It's not nice and not worth it. If the person doesn't know the policy then ask to speak to someone who does.

If you can get a price match - then great, all the power to you.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Mettle said:


> See. That's where I like Best Buy (as an employee). Because we don't officially price match anywhere. There's details about it. And online stores often charge shipping - which we will factor into the over all price that one would pay for said product. So if you're saving $30, let's say, and the shipping is $20, we'd only give you the $10 different plus 10% of that which is another dollar.
> 
> Now. As an employee that has to deal with this price match nonsense on a regular basis... When you're doing it, regardless of where it is, please don't act like a jerk about it. Don't walk in like you have some sense of entitlement and be a total jackass about things. It's not nice and not worth it. If the person doesn't know the policy then ask to speak to someone who does.
> 
> If you can get a price match - then great, all the power to you.


Why would you factor shipping in? 
the cost of shipping isn't going to the online retailer its going to the shipper. Where at the store there is no shipping involved. So as a store you shouldn't concern yourself with the shipping. because it has nothing to do with the actual price of the item.
Kinda shadey way of milking a few extra dollars outta people.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Juggalo said:


> So I can just print out prices of stuff like filters etc. from petsmart.com, and take the printouts to my petsmart, and get it for that cheap?? I can get a Emperor biowheel filter 400 for $42.99 on petsmart.com compared to like $89.00 in the store!!!! Are you guys sure it will work??? Should I call them and ask, or just go in and try it??


well I went to Petsmart after work, and brought in the printout for an Emperor 400 for $42.99--I asked them right away if they price match their online store, and they said yes! So I got the filter, and had an additional $5 off of any purchase over $40.00, so I got it for $37.99!! What a great deal--they gave me no hassle at all. The kid at the register just had to call a manager over to ok it is all. No problem at all!!















I would say upgrading to a Emperor 400 from a 280 for only $37.99 (plus tax, it came to $40 something) is great!!!


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

i emailed petsmart and asked them to email me a copy of there price matching policy. this is the response i got back

March 9, 2007

Dear Mr. Welsh,

Thank you for your recent email. PetSmart's vision is to provide Total Lifetime Care to Every Pet, Every Pet Parent, Every Time. We believe our everyday prices are lower than our competitors' everyday prices and in most cases, as low as or lower than their sale prices...but instead of making our Customers wait for a sale, we guarantee that our prices are the lowest EVERY DAY.

To back up our claim of Everyday Low Prices, we offer to price match items of local retail competitors. This guarantee states that if a Customer finds a lower price from a legitimate retailer on any identical item that they have purchased from PetSmart, we will price match the competitor's retail price at the PetSmart retail store. This guarantee gives our claim of Everyday Low Prices its credibility and is a vital part of our total company image.

Next time you are in the PetSmart store, please speak with the Store Manager, who will gladly assist you with any questions. You are important to PetSmart and we value any input you may have now and in the future.

Sincerely,
Barany Chittenden
Product Care Specialist

according to the email i got today. they will only match local stores. which means thier price matching does not apply to other online stores. if you can pull one over on them then more power to ya, but they don't have to match other online prices.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> See. That's where I like Best Buy (as an employee). Because we don't officially price match anywhere. There's details about it. And online stores often charge shipping - which we will factor into the over all price that one would pay for said product. So if you're saving $30, let's say, and the shipping is $20, we'd only give you the $10 different plus 10% of that which is another dollar.
> 
> Now. As an employee that has to deal with this price match nonsense on a regular basis... When you're doing it, regardless of where it is, please don't act like a jerk about it. Don't walk in like you have some sense of entitlement and be a total jackass about things. It's not nice and not worth it. If the person doesn't know the policy then ask to speak to someone who does.
> 
> If you can get a price match - then great, all the power to you.


Why would you factor shipping in? 
the cost of shipping isn't going to the online retailer its going to the shipper. Where at the store there is no shipping involved. So as a store you shouldn't concern yourself with the shipping. because it has nothing to do with the actual price of the item.
Kinda shadey way of milking a few extra dollars outta people.
[/quote]

Not at all. Because it's still a cost that will have to be borne by the customer if they wish to shop at that online retailer. If the online retailer offers free shipping then they offer free shipping and then that's that. But doing business online carries the incidental cost of shipping charges most often. It's the same as when we do a price match for someone on a tv and the other place didn't include free delivery in their price - why should we? The person is still saving by shopping at Best Buy and not having to wait for the item to be delivered. I don't see how that's milking more money out of someone. We're already cutting our price by doing a price match when it actuality Best Buy doesn't officially price match websites in the first place.

Just my $0.02 sense on that.


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

No way this is to good to be true...We need to tell everyone about this....


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

cleary said:


> No way this is to good to be true...We need to tell everyone about this....


No--then they'll wisen up and up their prices on their website!!!


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

> No way this is to good to be true...We need to tell everyone about this....


Everybody already knows about this.....its a constant repost every three weeks. 
Stick around for a few months and you'll be able to count how many times this thread comes up per month LOL


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

flashover00 said:


> > No way this is to good to be true...We need to tell everyone about this....
> 
> 
> Everybody already knows about this.....its a constant repost every three weeks.
> Stick around for a few months and you'll be able to count how many times this thread comes up per month LOL


very true


----------



## xZipVi3tBoii (Jan 17, 2008)

I just did this! i brought in the price from online for the Rena Filstart xp3 and it was 104.99 online and 189.99 in teh effin' store! WHAT THE!!!
i saved tons of cash. also the fact i returned something without a receipt for store credit to purchase this filter. . . =]


----------



## kona69 (Apr 13, 2007)

i wanna know if this works for Canadians? anyone tried this in Canada?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

You must have just encountered a dick head. I've never had a hard time with price matching at petsmart. None of the employees or managers could give a crap, it's not like they make money off commission.


----------

